# What are your favorite breeds of chickens?



## CartersLegacy

What type of chickens is everyone raising? What are your absolute favorite and why?


----------



## silkieboy123

My favorite is silkies because of there persinalitys and adorable ness and the make good exhibition birds


----------



## CartersLegacy

Silkies do make great pets and exhibition birds. My kids love their silkies.
I would have to say my favorite chickens in our personal flock is the Silver Laced Wyandottes and Delawares. They have beautiful coloring and great personalities. Very friendly and curious birds.


----------



## rob

i love my silkie she has a great personality and is so placid, my light sussex is very aloof and does not trust people very much. my favorite is my clydach clocker she is so friendly and an overall nice bird.


----------



## Apyl

Well a couple weeks ago I would have given you a different answer, but today my fave is our Barred Rock. Our rooster BR was nice and meaty when it came time to butcher and our female gives me an egg 6 days out of 7. She is super friendly and even my 4yo can walk up to her and pick her up.


----------



## Brandee3

I love my Silver Sussex chickens. They are mild mannered and have great tasting eggs.


----------



## Energyvet

I like red hens. Had a RI red as a kid. I also like red cats.


----------



## rianesmimi

silkies are my favorite of all. I also raise orpingtons of different colors.


----------



## campyn

my fav is the Barred rock they are so friendly and just like dogs. they come greet you when you go to the coop and always jump into your lap if you are sitting with them. My fav looking are the Easter chicks


----------



## WVCHICKEN

Orpingtons are my favorites, they like to flock around you and follow you like sheep and they are VERY friendly. BUT we have a Lavender Orpington thats not that friendly. We have had 2 Lav. roosters and both with attitudes.


----------



## hockeychick

Buff Orpingtons. They are friendly to the point of being annoying! They try like crazy to get into the house whenever the back door opens, they are always trying to take things out of our hands, and they have no problem flying up into my lap if they think that they can get a treat lol.


----------



## outdoorsii

Barred rocks...my white leghorn


----------



## robopetz

Right now.. Silkies. Anyone own any sizzles?


----------



## Energyvet

Right now seabrights and polish.


----------



## mstricer

D'Uccles for sure.


----------



## Energyvet

I lied a little....still love Buff orps best.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

I'm rather fond of the Dark Cornish for their sharp wit. They're not the friendliest but they are a hoot to watch figure things out. My favorite for being friendly and beautiful are the Seramas. The roosters in particular are so damn huggable.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

My favourite chooks are my Barnevelders. They are such sticky beaks, super friendly and calm, love to be picked up, & have such quirky personalities! I really like their markings & of course their lovely dark brown eggs too.


----------



## Marengoite

My favorites for dual purpose have to be my Buckeyes. 

But for pure eye candy, that vote goes to my Silver Spangled Hamburgs.


----------



## 7chicks

Any that's simply healthy, happy, friendly, hangs out with me, comes when I call them by name, and likes to be held. Out of the 6 breeds I have, all are my little buddies. The exuberance that my Barred Rock has as she comes tearing around the yard to see me with her head straight out, Chloe who stops and drops at your feet to be held (RIR), Sophie (Barred) does the same, Lilah who when she wants extra tlc simply flies up onto my shoulder or back (Australorp), and now my new one Josie (Ameraucana) who flies across the yard to get to me. Love them all. 

Lilah when she was little. Not a posed picture! Came into the livingroom that evening to find her looking at the pillow before laying down.


----------



## jacknrussell

I love my buff sussex, real hardy breed with lots of personality.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

another Buckeye Chicken fan here....C'Mon Rick you and those "speckled" chickens?!?! no Buckeye pics???


----------



## Marengoite

BuckeyeChickens said:


> another Buckeye Chicken fan here....C'Mon Rick you and those "speckled" chickens?!?! no Buckeye pics???


My wife lost the cord to her phone so she has to use mine. I haven't uploaded pics in a while. I'll have to see what I have on my hard drive.

Does this work for you?


----------



## Marengoite

Oops. I see a couple strays got in there. Still, those culls look pretty nice, don't they?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Marengoite said:


> Does this work for you?


Yup, I'm happy NOW!!!


----------



## sandra

My favorite is white jersey giants. I do have three New Hampshire Red Hens. The funny thing is all my animals are orange and white! I didn't do it on purpose either. It all started when my husband brought home three little ducklings. We had no idea what kind of ducks they were. About the same tie we ot ducklings, two little kittens were dumped out at our property. They were scrawny and unhealthy. I couldn't resist taking them in. They were orange and white. Ducklings grew up and turned out to be Pekin ducks, orange and white. Then we decided to raise chickens. Some one gave us peeps. Turned out all were white jersey giants an a few NHR. Again orange and white. Then got a call from waterfowl rescue . They had a pair of geese. I said I would take them. Turned out to be Embden Geese, orange and white. While we were on our way to get geese, Rey said that had a pair of juvenile swans that needed a home too. I said sure but I'm t my water bird max with them. Turns out they are mute swans. Orange and white! Have red dachshunds and a white Irish wolf hound too! All orange and white. And guess what? I'm a very fair redhead ! Orang and white! At least we're all color coordinated!


----------

